# Stocks



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Just a set of stocks. Simple but I like it. Might crud it up or make it more old looking but I'm out of ideas for that and am working on other, bigger props now. The hinge and hasp/lock work but are unnecessary, as the holes are large enough for any head or hands to slip in and out of easily.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice work! Great idea too


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Very cool. There will be a long line to get ones picture taken in that.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job! I like how it says witch above the person's head.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. Nice wood work. Of course as a Halloween fan I'd have the witch hunter in the stocks with the witch standing over him.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great prop for a photo op! Really liking the lettering.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Having worked little to never with wood much, I found this one surprisingly easy. Didn't require many materials either. I'd say more but probably you can tell anything you'd want to know from looking at it. It's simple. You can't tell from these pics but the wood is severely stabbed and beaten. Like all things it is better in person.

I considered adding fake splattered eggs and tomatoes that had been thrown at the heads of the accused, what do you think? Too much?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking stocks. I agree with Sawtooth Jack that it'll make a great photo opportunity.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Rahnefan said:


> I considered adding fake splattered eggs and tomatoes that had been thrown at the heads of the accused, what do you think? Too much?


I like the thought, but lettuce and tomatoes might take away from the severity of the contraption...especially concerning someone accused of witchcraft. Maybe some dark and ominous stains running from the three holes and a bucket of faux rocks sitting next to it.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Faux rocks, oh now we are talking...I could make a game of it...


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*Stocks (and bonds)*

When I saw the title "Stocks" I was hesitant to click it at first thinking this was going to be something scary relating to the recent wild ups and downs of the New York Stock Exchange. Thank god it's only a prop designed for the debasement and humiliation of witches.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

octoberist said:


> Thank god it's only a prop designed for the debasement and humiliation of witches.


roflmao


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks awesome! im all for the bucket of stones next to it!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

octoberist said:


> When I saw the title "Stocks" I was hesitant to click it at first thinking this was going to be something scary relating to the recent wild ups and downs of the New York Stock Exchange. Thank god it's only a prop designed for the debasement and humiliation of witches.


+1

and on the bucket of faux stones, as well.

this is really lovely work!


----------

